

Melting of Arctic ice will facilitate access to vast storehouses of fossil fuels - mhb
http://www.foreignaffairs.org/20080301faessay87206/scott-g-borgerson/arctic-meltdown.html

======
m0nty
Oooh! A popup, under Firefox, no less. How retro.

